# Unsung hero



## Reggie E (Aug 13, 2009)

We're ten years into our marriage and we have two wonderful kids. Life has been rocky not only for us, but everyone else. I've found that stereotypically the man is looked at as the stronger of the two in the marriage. I find that in our marriage we are equals, yet, my wife is the hub of everything in our family.

Aside from bearing two boys, both through c-sections, 1 1/2 years apart, she's bounced back in her role as a career person, as a loving wife, and excelled in the motherhood track as well.

Through her struggles and her will power, she's helped us become a very cool tight-knit family, still instilling discipline and love in equal spurts. We're looked upon well among our friends, but because she chooses to not have to step on the pedestal, it appears that I am the one who has kept the family together.

I found an opportunity to thank her publicly through a video, so that hundreds/thousands of people will see how much I really appreciate her. This is perfect timing as her birthday is August 29th and this is one of the things I wanted to surprise her with. I certainly hope she likes it 

Please let me know your thoughts about the above or the video:

eCompliments - Video Contest

As our marriage continues past our ten-year milestone, any tips for our continued journey? I'm a stubborn individual, but am open for suggestions. I'm not one to think it's a smooth ride from here on out or is it? Please offer any thoughts.

Thanks so much!

Reggie


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

That is truely beautiful..i am such a sucker for romantic anything!Your wife sounds like an amazing woman.It does take alot to be the mom,the wife, the job,the lover etc.My advice is to always let her know what she means to you and that who she is and what she does is not in vain.


----------



## Reggie E (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the comment.

Yes, sometimes I don't want to "over do" compliments, so the valueadd to the compliments I give her have to sound more than just "great job, cool deal, etc."

I find that when I see that she's looked at the clothes hamper a couple of times, that I try to beat her to the punch by getting the clothes in the washer when she walks away. When she sees the hamper empty or hears the machine running, she shows this look on her face that just says, "whew!" Those are the best compliments to her as she knows I'm at least working on keeping up to my part of the chores that seem routine, yet put off 

Also, like I said she's the stronger of us in the family, fulfilling all those roles, yet she shys from the spotlight. I'm hoping she'll be pleasantly shocked to see that all these folks have seen/voted on the surprise video and that they know how much her efforts are appreciated by that. Otherwise she'll throw ME in the wash for putting her on display! 

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## elizabeths (Aug 14, 2009)

Very sweet. You are both very lucky to have one another!


----------



## Reggie E (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment.

I find the past ten years, though, that I may not have offered enough compliments. Hindsight is 20/20 and there's no way to turn back time. It's just a matter of learning and working on bettering the communication element.

It's been a journey, for sure, and I'm certain there will be some more testing times ahead. However, that's what makes or breaks couples these days, right? I pray that I have the guidance to learn from my past ... you know how stubborn most husbands are!


----------

